
Ask HN: Who needs help with programming or startups? - harrisreynolds
I&#x27;m dedicating this morning to seeing if anyone needs random help with programming questions and&#x2F;or startups.<p>I&#x27;ve been programming for a loooong time and was the early CTO for Shipt.  Ask me anything (Ha!).
======
auslegung
1\. What books or other resources would you recommend for software engineers
to hone our craft?

2\. What metrics should we measure to improve a software team?

Thanks for your time! I really appreciate your generosity.

------
marshsutherland
Who are the top angel investors for Gainesville or from outside Gainesville
that invest in Gainesville startups?

